
Show HN: Chrome extension that shows GitHub pull requests for commit - shakedown
https://github.com/steveklebanoff/pr_deetz
======
JustinAiken
That "#42" in the screenshot goes to the same PR link that this extension adds
doesn't it?

~~~
shakedown
Yes, and I can't believe I didn't realize that when I was building this
extension.

That being said, this plugin still adds some additional features: \- Shows
names of PRs instead of just numbers \- Shows issues (and not just PRs) that
reference the commit

~~~
JustinAiken
Haha, I installed it anyways - most of the time I open a commit, I'm looking
for the original PR, so having the name nice and clickable beats hunting for a
few digits :+1:

~~~
shakedown
Cool :) Also -- this has the benefit of showing PRs that haven't been merged
yet.

